# Quick Easy "yes/no" Question



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got two 12-volt batteries in parallel. I'm planning to add two more 12-volt batteries in parallel with the original two. Does it matter which negative post that the ground wire is connected to?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Picture says a 1000 words.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just make sure all batts are in the same or a similar condition (don't connect 4 year old bats with brand new ones). Also make sure you use adequate gauge battery cables to connect everything.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Oregon_Camper for the 6volt diagram. I never really thought about that side of life. And as Nathan said the old batteries will zap the new ones.

kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Nathan. When charging, the current will take the path of least resistance. If you have mismatched batteries, those with the least resistance will charge and those with the most resistance won't.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to add more power but not buy all new batts (not that I'm blaming you.....), why not go for one of those cool A + B cutoff switches that everyone was discussing last summer. That way you could select bank A, Bank B, tie Bank A and Bank B if you're worried about your parachutes deploying (sorry, Apollo 13 reference







) or switch them all off while you are parked....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as connections, you can connect the negative to the bottom battery just as well as on the top, would make no difference. As far as having batteries of simular capacity and age, I had that problem when I just replaced one of the batteries in the Diesel. It tried to ruin the new battery.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Everyone - It's installed and everything seems to be working. The only sparks that flew were when I dropped a cable onto a positive post.


----------

